# Is anyone using the Icon Platform M+ or X+ as a midi cc controller?



## Studio E (Aug 26, 2019)

I'd really like to buy one of these if I can easily program it to CC1, CC2, CC7, CC11.....etc etc... Is anyone here successfully using it like this?


----------



## novaburst (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## JeffvR (Aug 26, 2019)

Looks cool. Is it possible to assign 1 fader motorized to the volume of the selected track and the other ones non motorized to CC numbers?


----------



## Denkii (Aug 27, 2019)

I think these are the units that need to be turned off and on again if you want to swap from daw to midi controls. That's the only reason I didn't jump on this beaut yet. In midi mode, the faders shouldn't be motorized and I don't think you can set it up so that the master fader stays motorized.

For this I'm playing with the idea of getting a SL mixface. It doesn't look as nice and doesn't have motorized faders but it can swap between DAW and midi on the fly.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 27, 2019)

Studio E said:


> I'd really like to buy one of these if I can easily program it to CC1, CC2, CC7, CC11.....etc etc... Is anyone here successfully using it like this?



All the motorised iqons have a user defined mode.


----------



## MOMA (Aug 27, 2019)

I do own the M+ and X+ and I am happy with them - but not as midi controllers. I did try to get the X+ into the work flow but just couldn't get it to work, and I did try believe me. So in the end I instead geared up with the M+ and integrerade it as my main tool for the DAW (Reaper) and it works perfectly. The faders are great as well as the transport section. 

So what about the midi controller then? Well I went out and bought a used BCF2000, and this is a old sometimes neglected beauty – the 100 mm faders is a treat with no hick ups or down time.

Recommend them - all three of them. For the purpose I think they originally where made for.

Best to you

MOMA


----------



## wickedw (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm using a platform x as a simple fader box. Disabled all the the lights and motorized faders. I just use it to control CC data. Works great for that purpose. You can create your own mapping for the device quite simply.


----------



## Studio E (Aug 27, 2019)

wickedw said:


> I'm using a platform x as a simple fader box. Disabled all the the lights and motorized faders. I just use it to control CC data. Works great for that purpose. You can create your own mapping for the device quite simply.


This is what I was really hoping to hear. Thank you.


----------



## tack (Aug 27, 2019)

I use the Platform M as a multipurpose controller for DAW control (gain on current track as well as automation) and MIDI performance. Plus several other odds and ends like controlling some functions of my RME interface (main volume, dim, mute, headphones etc.)

All that is made possible via Bome MIDI Translator which I have taking the events from the controller in MCP mode and translating/routing appropriately. It's definitely not a plug and play config.

There's another thread here where I talk about the Platform M and give a long list of the things I like and don't like about it, if you're inclined to search.


----------



## swampskeleton (Dec 8, 2020)

tack said:


> I use the Platform M as a multipurpose controller for DAW control (gain on current track as well as automation) and MIDI performance. Plus several other odds and ends like controlling some functions of my RME interface (main volume, dim, mute, headphones etc.)
> 
> All that is made possible via Bome MIDI Translator which I have taking the events from the controller in MCP mode and translating/routing appropriately. It's definitely not a plug and play config.
> 
> There's another thread here where I talk about the Platform M and give a long list of the things I like and don't like about it, if you're inclined to search.


What DAW are you using with the Platform M? The solution you describe in the other thread would be a great workflow for my setup, but I'm not sure I can get Logic to play along. Seems to be an issue with Logic's clunky handling of bidirectional midi from my research, though perhaps the BMT software can address that issue.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 8, 2020)

I have a Platform M+ with the display, it is well made, and worked well with Sonar, not so well with Studio One, in it's DAW controller mode. In MIDI mode it worked pretty well with both, but there was no way to easily switch back and forth, and there was no way to mix and match.

My brilliant idea was to pick up a Presonus Faderport 16 for conventional DAW control, and use the Platform M+ as a MIDI control surface.

It works, but it is somewhat akin to shooting mice with an elephant gun. I really should sell the Platform M+, but I like the transport controls, which are lacking on the Faderport. But I like having 16 faders, which is 8 more than the Platform M+.

Between the two of them they take up quite a bit of space, so one of them will have to go, and I think it will be the Platform M+. I really like them both, and I can find nits to pick for both, but as of today I think I like the Faderport a little better. 

I can always dust off my Kore2, which worked quite well as a MIDI controller. Now if I could "talk" to the scribble strips on that one...

Then there is Console 1, which is absolutely brilliant for the supported plugins, but alas not all plugins are supported and there is not "generic" MIDI mode.

GAH! There just is no perfect device... yet.


----------



## Kent (Dec 8, 2020)

Just got a Platform X+ to use as a motorless CC controller in Logic and getting things to behave was more difficult than I'd imagined. I think it mostly came down to not liking to be plugged in anywhere but directly into the computer, and without a USB extender... which necessitated some juggling on my part. YMMV.

Now that it's all set up, though, it works like a dream. What a handsome piece of kit!


----------



## tack (Dec 8, 2020)

swampskeleton said:


> What DAW are you using with the Platform M?


I use Reaper, plus Reaticulate which handles feedback of CCs to the Platform M (via BMT which sits in the middle). I'm afraid I won't be able to offer much advice about Logic.


----------



## swampskeleton (Dec 8, 2020)

tack said:


> I use Reaper, plus Reaticulate which handles feedback of CCs to the Platform M (via BMT which sits in the middle). I'm afraid I won't be able to offer much advice about Logic.


Alas, thanks regardless!


----------



## swampskeleton (Dec 8, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Just got a Platform X+ to use as a motorless CC controller in Logic and getting things to behave was more difficult than I'd imagined. I think it mostly came down to not liking to be plugged in anywhere but directly into the computer, and without a USB extender... which necessitated some juggling on my part. YMMV.
> 
> Now that it's all set up, though, it works like a dream. What a handsome piece of kit!


Great intel, thank you!


----------



## Gert Keunen (Dec 17, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Just got a Platform X+ to use as a motorless CC controller in Logic and getting things to behave was more difficult than I'd imagined. I think it mostly came down to not liking to be plugged in anywhere but directly into the computer, and without a USB extender... which necessitated some juggling on my part. YMMV.
> 
> Now that it's all set up, though, it works like a dream. What a handsome piece of kit!


Hi Kmaster, could you please describe how you got this working? I also have X+ and want to use that as a consumer defined midi controller. I think I tried everything (also following the official video tutorial on the icon website), and connected it directly to the iMac. The re-designed button do function, but I can't get any CC1, etc out of the fader. Very frustrating...
Thanks!


----------



## Gert Keunen (Dec 17, 2020)

wickedw said:


> I'm using a platform x as a simple fader box. Disabled all the the lights and motorized faders. I just use it to control CC data. Works great for that purpose. You can create your own mapping for the device quite simply.


Hi, could you please explain how you did this setup? How did you disable lights and faders?
I also have a X+ which I want to use as midi fader box (I'm working on iMac with Cubase pro 11). Tried everything I think, but can't get any CC1 etc out of the faders (changing the buttons do work good on the other hand)
Thanks!


----------



## Kent (Dec 17, 2020)

Gert Keunen said:


> Hi Kmaster, could you please describe how you got this working? I also have X+ and want to use that as a consumer defined midi controller. I think I tried everything (also following the official video tutorial on the icon website), and connected it directly to the iMac. The re-designed button do function, but I can't get any CC1, etc out of the fader. Very frustrating...
> Thanks!


I set up the custom mapping with the _Platform_M+_and_X+_ application (which also requires a power cycle after sending the settings). Then I open up Logic and it works!

When you power the device on, make sure you are indeed using setup #4; double-check page 2 (⌘2) of your Audio/MIDI Setup to verify it is indeed connected, and make sure that you don't have any Control Surface setup in Logic that is trying to intercept what your custom mapping is sending.


----------



## Gert Keunen (Dec 18, 2020)

kmaster said:


> I set up the custom mapping with the _Platform_M+_and_X+_ application (which also requires a power cycle after sending the settings). Then I open up Logic and it works!
> 
> When you power the device on, make sure you are indeed using setup #4; double-check page 2 (⌘2) of your Audio/MIDI Setup to verify it is indeed connected, and make sure that you don't have any Control Surface setup in Logic that is trying to intercept what your custom mapping is sending.


Thanks again!
Although I work in Cubase, set-up must be quite the same. I tried what you suggest (disconnect all other controllers and double check Divice Setup), but no success: the re-asigned buttons (note-on) works, the faders (CC) don't. Just can't find out why...


----------



## kC_ (Dec 18, 2020)

i have the M+ with d2 display and while its an excellent solid device, I hate how it doesn't autobank in cubase, selling mine at the moment for £225 and gonna go for the console one fader instead (which follows track (autobanks)


----------



## wickedw (Dec 19, 2020)

Gert Keunen said:


> Hi, could you please explain how you did this setup? How did you disable lights and faders?
> I also have a X+ which I want to use as midi fader box (I'm working on iMac with Cubase pro 11). Tried everything I think, but can't get any CC1 etc out of the faders (changing the buttons do work good on the other hand)
> Thanks!



This is a while ago but from memory: Use the mapping application from icon. Make sure you select the right platform by clicking on the name in the top. Then connect to your unit by using the connect button. 

To setup the faders:

select the fader to set up. 
Change control mode to user defined.
 set msg type to cc. 
set to channel 1 (default)
set message to the cc you wish it to send, like modulation. 
After you're happy with your settings you click send data. Save the file for good measure if you ever like to change something in the future. 

In Cubase go to studio setup and then under midi "Midi Port Setup". Make sure that the platform unit is activated "in all midi" and click ok. 

That should do it


----------



## Gert Keunen (Dec 19, 2020)

wickedw said:


> This is a while ago but from memory: Use the mapping application from icon. Make sure you select the right platform by clicking on the name in the top. Then connect to your unit by using the connect button.
> 
> To setup the faders:
> 
> ...


Thanks Wickedw!
I thought your way of 'no remote device in Device setup' and 'in all midi in Midi port setup' would have done the trick.
But unfortunately...
The weird thing is: the buttons (which I changed into cc's) do react (and also react on Midi learn).
But the fader (which I also changed into cc's, channel 1) doesn't react (also not on midi learn). No life in this faders. (and I tried it with the 2 X+ and the M+ separately connected too).
Also iCon support can't help.
Just don't know what is going on. This must be very simple (which it is when I work or do Midi learn on my NI Komplete keyboard).
Very frustrating...


----------



## Gert Keunen (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm also in contact with iCon Support (good service!), but on this date without a solution from their side.
So I explain it here too. Let's hope someone can help me...

I tried two different set-ups and this is what I want to achieve/get working:
1. using M+, B+ and one X+ in MCP-mode, but: 
* changing some buttons on the B+
* doing some midi learn
(I working on an iMac Catalina and in Cubase Pro 11)

2. using my second X+ 100% as a traditional midi-controller (sending midi-cc’s).

Both seems to be very easy, but both don’t work. I feel like a new-be. But I’m not: I’m working in midi and audio already 20 years…

Set-up 1: MCP-mode & Midi-learn

- Of course I know what midi-learn is. I do it all the time on my NI Komplete Kontrol keyboard (it’s a very simple and easy process). But on the Platform no button/fader/rotary react on Midi learn! 
How come? 
I tried both with ‘in all midi’ in midi port setup active and inactive. No difference. (Of course: in MCP-mode: ‘all midi in’ needs to be turned off, otherwise the buttons on the M+ and B+ will transmit music notes to the selected channel)
All other settings in Set-up device/remote device are like they have to (one Mackie Control for the M+/B+ and another Mackie Control for the X+)

- Image that Midi learn will work, how can I change buttons on the B+? Can I put B+ in customer mode while the connected M+ is in MCP mode? Can I change for instance the value of the button of ‘Instr’ to the’ Plugin’; and re-assign the ‘Instr' and ‘Send'-button to the midi-commands ‘user A’ and ‘user B’?

Set-up 2: using a X+ as a consumer defined midi-controller

- I re-assigned some buttons and faders into CC’s (via iMap, connect, send data, etc)
- in Cubase the faders don’t do anything at all. And don’t react on Midi-learn. Just like they are not connected
- the button do react and also react on Midi-learn!
Very weird: the buttons do their job, the faders don’t.

Pfff… Very frustrating. I’m already trying for days. 


Really hope you can help me!……

Thanks again!

Gert


----------



## wickedw (Dec 20, 2020)

@Gert Keunen Do you see any midi activity in cubase at all when you use the faders? I mean when it's in factory defaults? Because if they don't then there maybe something up with the drivers/the unit..


----------



## Marsen (Dec 20, 2020)

wickedw said:


> I'm using a platform x as a simple fader box. Disabled all the the lights and motorized faders. I just use it to control CC data. Works great for that purpose. You can create your own mapping for the device quite simply.


Exactly the same here.


----------



## Gert Keunen (Dec 20, 2020)

wickedw said:


> @Gert Keunen Do you see any midi activity in cubase at all when you use the faders? I mean when it's in factory defaults? Because if they don't then there maybe something up with the drivers/the unit..


Got it sorted out! 
For using one device as a standard midi-controller: I was using the most recent driver 2.12, and by testing the outgoing midi-signal I discovered that in User mode only the buttons did send out midi-data. Not the faders!
So I downgraded the driver to the previous version 2.03 (or 2.06, can’t remember) and now everything is working! 
I was a default in the iCon-software.

The other problems remain:
- can't change the vallues of the buttons on the B+
- MIdi learn on the M+ is not possible when 'all midi in' is de-activated in Midi Port Setup


----------



## Gert Keunen (Dec 27, 2020)

Gert Keunen said:


> - can't change the vallues of the buttons on the B+



This one is also sorted out!
If you want to customize the B+, you have to connect it separately with USB to your computer (and NOT attach it to the M+ and use the two as one USB-device, although that's the way iCon sells this).


----------



## tarecording (Jan 19, 2021)

wickedw said:


> I'm using a platform x as a simple fader box. Disabled all the the lights and motorized faders. I just use it to control CC data. Works great for that purpose. You can create your own mapping for the device quite simply.


This is exactly how I'm trying to use the Platform X (just purchased for a scoring project), but I can't for the life of me figure out how to program CC commands to each fader. I made a custom file in the editor, but when I open up Logic, it seems like the only thing working on the hardware are the faders to control volume. Any chance you could walk me through this?


----------



## Gert Keunen (Jan 20, 2021)

tarecording said:


> This is exactly how I'm trying to use the Platform X (just purchased for a scoring project), but I can't for the life of me figure out how to program CC commands to each fader. I made a custom file in the editor, but when I open up Logic, it seems like the only thing working on the hardware are the faders to control volume. Any chance you could walk me through this?


Different thing to check (this is how I work with my M+):
- downgrade to previous driver (see my posts above)
- after changing parameters in iMap, but the X+ into user defined mode. Turn on the X+ before you start your DAW
- in your DAW (Cubase in my case): go to device setup and select mackie control, and connect that to the X+ (in the case Logic also work in Mackie control protocol?)

Total other way of doing it (and this is how I work with my B+);
- just plug in the B+ (no selection of Mackie control in your daw)
- buy the software Bome Midi Translator: connect the B+ to Bome and Bome to the DAW. 
- in Bome you can program all possible CC/key stroke/midi note/program links etc


----------



## Piano Pete (Jan 25, 2021)

Does this mean using Bome, you could leave one fader on Mackie to follow whatever your selected track is via mackie, and then create custom banks for the other 8 via custom Midi ccs? 

I have a bunch of auxes and stem busses predefined for live orchestra mixes/routing, so I want to quickly set up custom pages and groups while still retaining at least one fader open to follow a selected track. I do not want to cycle through all of the auxes in-between.


----------



## Gert Keunen (Jan 26, 2021)

Piano Pete said:


> Does this mean using Bome, you could leave one fader on Mackie to follow whatever your selected track is via mackie, and then create custom banks for the other 8 via custom Midi ccs?
> 
> I have a bunch of auxes and stem busses predefined for live orchestra mixes/routing, so I want to quickly set up custom pages and groups while still retaining at least one fader open to follow a selected track. I do not want to cycle through all of the auxes in-between.


Not shure. I don't think mackie control lets you follow the selected track. Maybe this is programmable via Bome, but that's complicated programming I think (there is free support on the Bome site, but for special programming there is a payed option).
If you were on Cubase, just buy the CC121 and you have one fader for selected tracks. Or take alternatives like icon platform nano (or similar controllers from other companies). 
And take another fader controller for your groups (or explore Softube Console 1 Fader: there you can make groups and it follows selected track (which Mackie Control doesn't).


----------



## Piano Pete (Jan 26, 2021)

It looks like the Console 1 groups are hard groups, like in protools. I'm also looking for something to cycle between predefined pages, unless it ignores hidden tracks. In which case, I already have shortcuts to go between my various layouts.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 27, 2021)

I ust got this and its very cool. the travel of the fader is amazing.

Im using logic and i used the software editor to change the midi cc. Its under the "user defined mode".
Initial setup is boring since its removing old assignemnts and adding new ones.

One little trick for those who get it and use logic...

since the volume daw fader normally works under HUI protocol, which i could use but its a pita having to switch from midi cc box to HUI box and back.

Just assign the master fader to some random cc. I used midi cc90.
Then Choose Logic Pro X > Control Surfaces > Learn Assignment for "Volume".
and move the fader (master fader in icon cc90) . And done.
now you have a midi cc box w 8 faders for cc control of orchestra.
8 knobs for synth control
and 1 volume daw fader (for the track selected ). 

Not sure about cubase if it can accept cc for volume automation of a daw.
thats normally the issue with these fader boxes. its either midi cc OR HUI daw control
but not a mix of both.


----------



## Kent (Mar 1, 2021)

I love mine.


----------



## Crossroads (Mar 1, 2021)

Just get a BCF2000. It does motorised in CC mode.

That controller is still unsurpassed as a fader module and it can be had for so, so cheap. It beats out the likes of JL Cooper or in this case, the Icon. Much more flexible It's Behringer's magnum opus until that CS80 clone arrives.


----------



## storyteller (Mar 16, 2021)

tarecording said:


> This is exactly how I'm trying to use the Platform X (just purchased for a scoring project), but I can't for the life of me figure out how to program CC commands to each fader. I made a custom file in the editor, but when I open up Logic, it seems like the only thing working on the hardware are the faders to control volume. Any chance you could walk me through this?


I struggled with the initial M+ setup, but there were a few things I did not do properly. When you boot up the platform M/X, make sure to hit the >> button on Channel 7 until channel 4's LED lights up. Then hit the select button on Channel 8 to confirm. That was what I missed in the beginning.

Onward to problem 2...
In the editor (I am on OS X Catalina), after configuring my layout, the send button seemed to work, but the lights lit up strangely on the device indicating what I only imagine was an error message that it didn't complete the remapping. I assumed it did... over and over again, but it didn't. After banging my head against a wall for an hour as to why it wasn't working, I went back to the Icon website and redownloaded the software for OSX. Mine was apparently running v2.11. I had just downloaded it earlier in the day. But the new download link was for v2.13. Icon's website must have had the wrong file linked to begin with. The Windows version is v2.11 still. Anyway, once I used the new software it worked. Oh... my firmware is 2.15.

BTW, the Platform M+ is amazing. I really love it.


----------



## Jiffster (Mar 20, 2021)

I got the x+ about a month ago. It's a bit of a pain to set up, but it does the job. For me, it's a little big overall and takes up quite a bit of space, but there's really very little with similar fader travel/quality out there... its a mighty step up from the nanokontrol, but boy do I miss that thing's tiny footprint!

*Edit* forgot to mention it's a bit of a pain to set up too!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Mar 20, 2021)

I got it (Icon M+), it works, however it's indeed a bit painful to set up and also isn't 100% compatible with FL Studio. Some buttons don't trigger the correct function inside the DAW and reprogramming didn't work for me.


----------



## Fabrice321 (Mar 28, 2021)

wickedw said:


> I'm using a platform x as a simple fader box. Disabled all the the lights and motorized faders. I just use it to control CC data. Works great for that purpose. You can create your own mapping for the device quite simply.


Hi,

how did you do ??
I’d really would like to do that 

it seems easy with their software but no message is transmitting 

thanks in advance


----------



## wickedw (Mar 30, 2021)

It's been a while since I set this up, but I actually posted this earlier in the thread that might help: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-x-as-a-midi-cc-controller.84894/post-4720083 

It's important that when you've set it up in the software you send the data to the device.


----------



## victor_nf (May 8, 2021)

Hi there

I just acquired my M+ unit and must admit I am coming across most of the issues mentioned in this thread. However one by one they are progressively getting resolved and the unit is becoming really functional and gorgeous. I am a Cubase 10.5 pro user and it just works excellent both as DAW and Midi controller.

I wouldn't underestimate the dedicated playlist available in the official YouTube channel:





Thanks for the thread, was really helpful.
Have fun and stay safe!
Victor


----------



## Androman (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi folks, I'm new here and still struggling to make my Platform x+ work with Logic Pro X. So here it is:

I first set up under Logic Pro Control Mode and everything worked flawless. But I also want to use this console for midi cc control, but even following the manual instructions I can't make it work properly. I don't know what I'm missing or what I'm doing wrong. I did some testing with the following settings, turning off and on the device several times, also shutting down and up my Logic project.

This is the Platform iMap setup for modulation and breath cc control, fader 1 for modulation and fader 2 for breath control. (Rotary knobs control panning on every channel which seems to be a default setting, I didn't made that setup):

Control Protocol > 1) MCP
Control Mode > 4) User Define
Msg Type > 2) CC
Channel > 1 (also channel 2 for message 2) breath)
Message > 1 Modulation(GM) - channel 2 2)breath

I Connected, sent data and saved file and loaded file several times and it doesn't work.
Fader number 1) doesn't move the dynamic sliders (or any other) from my Spitfire plugins.

I also checked under Logic in:

Control surfaces > Controller assignment, trying to assign through "learn" any midi cc data but without success. It leads me automatically to other functions like "open edit window" and most recently to "Start and stop", which is really crazy.

"Learn" either works on my Kontakt plugins...

Weird stuff:

Although fader 1 and 2 do nothing, the rest of the faders still control volume on every channel as if it were set as DAW control instead of the User Define Control Mode. And also the rotary knobs do control panning. This is really weird. And the faders are still motorized, which I understand shouldn't happen under User Define Control Mode. So, I really don't understand what's wrong, all this is quite frustrating...

I really don't know what Im doing wrong so I'd need step by step instructions for dummies. Maybe it's anything in Logic?

So please, can you help me?

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## Marsen (Jul 14, 2021)

Androman said:


> I first set up under Logic Pro Control Mode


As long as its listed as Hardware Controller within Logic, it won´t work as MIDi Controller.
You have to delete it from the list.


----------



## Androman (Jul 14, 2021)

Marsen said:


> As long as its listed as Hardware Controller within Logic, it won´t work as MIDi Controller.
> You have to delete it from the list.


Yes! I'm a dummy... So I deleted it. But only Modulation works. Can't setup vibrato or expression. So,let's find out why.... Many thanks for your help, now I'm getting closer


----------



## Androman (Jul 14, 2021)

...well, still does not work. Only fader #1 works as cc1. No matter how much I assign different cc's to each fader and send the data, it doesn't work. On the other hand, if I slide up faders 1, 2, 3 and 4 they stay where they are. If I slide up faders 5, 6, 7 and 8 they slide down automatically, so they remain motorized. If I try to assign any cc through the encoders on the iMap it doesn't work. But when I do it through midi learn it doesn't reach the full range of any cc knob of the plugin, just around 70 from 127. It's just like midi data is not coming into the Kontakt plugin I guess... I'm lost :(


----------



## Marsen (Jul 14, 2021)

At the moment, I can't look at my setup.
I just can tell, it works like a charm for me. 
I will check, if I get the time. Can take two days.

I could load up my preset here, if this helps.


----------



## Androman (Jul 14, 2021)

Marsen said:


> At the moment, I can't look at my setup.
> I just can tell, it works like a charm for me.
> I will check, if I get the time. Can take two days.
> 
> I could load up my preset here, if this helps.


Any help will be welcome. I am sure it has to be a trifle that I am overlooking. But it's to go crazy. I don't understand how such a simple device is so difficult to setup to work properly in cc mode. Well, and it also seems that I'm not the smartest guy in town... thanks again Marsen. Looking forward for your setup.


----------



## Androman (Jul 16, 2021)

I just got an email from Icon with this link. No it works!! Many thanks for your help!!
https://www.synthax.co.uk/latest/2021/0 ... struments/


----------



## Marsen (Jul 16, 2021)

Androman said:


> I just got an email from Icon with this link. No it works!! Many thanks for your help!!
> https://www.synthax.co.uk/latest/2021/0 ... struments/


Fanfares! 🎺🎺🎺


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 2, 2021)

How do the faders feel when motors are off? Is there a lot of resistance? Does it have a grinding feel to it? Or does it just feel like normal non-motor faders?


----------



## Marsen (Aug 2, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> How do the faders feel when motors are off? Is there a lot of resistance? Does it have a grinding feel to it? Or does it just feel like normal non-motor faders?


Not at all. Very smooth performance like pro ALPS-Fader or better.
I'm working with an Stagetec console, which has P&G Faders. I don't see much difference, so it's really good.


----------



## eowyoung (Jan 4, 2022)

AWESOME!! I'M USING IT AS A MIDI CC CONTROLLER AND AN AUTOMATED FADER CONTROL SIMULTANEOUSLY

This is a bit of an old forum, but I was stoked to find that by now, for me, this has been solved and works terrifically (to my surprise). Maybe its the iMap update or something. I'm running iMap V2.13 on mac (still on Catalina) with cubase 11.0.41. Here's what I did...

set platform m to:
Control protocol - MCP
control mode - user defined

Set cubase to:
Remote devices - mackie control (platform m v2.15)
Midi port setup - activate platform m

then on the platform m, I set my last 3 faders to midi cc numbers. as soon as I did that, they stopped being automated (which is what I want for midi cc control). The other faders are set to control the DAW instead. they work terrifically! I was surprised that I could combine midi control and fader control. Everyone is saying that they have to turn theirs off and back on to go between the two. Is this because of the update or something? I wouldn't know because I just bought my platform m.

Note: When setting up or loading platform m user settings (customized to whatever you want), you have to keep hitting the "send data" button in order to implement the changes on the actual hardware unit.


----------



## Marsen (Jan 4, 2022)

eowyoung said:


> AWESOME!! I'M USING IT AS A MIDI CC CONTROLLER AND AN AUTOMATED FADER CONTROL SIMULTANEOUSLY
> 
> This is a bit of an old forum, but I was stoked to find that by now, for me, this has been solved and works terrifically (to my surprise). Maybe its the iMap update or something. I'm running iMap V2.13 on mac (still on Catalina) with cubase 11.0.41. Here's what I did...
> 
> ...


Seems so.
I did an update after reading this, but now I'm on 2.11 (mac Catalina).
Strange.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 4, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Seems so.
> I did an update after reading this, but now I'm on 2.11 (mac Catalina).
> Strange.


I had a similar issue with a rollback update to 2.11 when I initially got mine. There was a link on their website or in their update software that was apparently still referencing the older file and not the latest one if I recall. I had to go back to the site and manually search out and specifically download the latest update.


----------



## eowyoung (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm still messing with it. Is your platform buggy? In messing with it for an hour or so. it seems to work and then suddenly not. I haven't figured out the sequence of random closing the session, rebooting the platform, reconnecting/sendingdata, etc. to get it working again. so far its felt like luck. its working now, but it makes me nervous...I need to know a consistent fix when it happens.


----------



## Tapestry (Jan 5, 2022)

wickedw said:


> I'm using a platform x as a simple fader box. Disabled all the the lights and motorized faders. I just use it to control CC data. Works great for that purpose. You can create your own mapping for the device quite simply.


Love the sound of this - do you know if there’s a way to disable the lights on the M+? Perhaps a similar process - how did you go about disabling lights on the X? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## wickedw (Jan 7, 2022)

Tapestry said:


> Love the sound of this - do you know if there’s a way to disable the lights on the M+? Perhaps a similar process - how did you go about disabling lights on the X? Thanks in advance for any input.


It's a while ago I did this now but I believe it was just a simple matter of changing all the mapping to control protocol: MCP and control mode to User Define.


----------



## MOMA (Jan 12, 2022)

*Well, well...* I have the M+ and X+ as a solid mixer board and transport configuration. And after some hustle in the beginning couple of years ago, it has worked flawlessly (using Reaper) . But now I'm sad to say the M+ seem to be dropping out. The record button is out, and my guess is that its not something you fix just like that. I'm using pallet gear and one of the buttons for record, but it still is a drag that a product breaks down after two years.

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## tonalexplorer (Jan 26, 2022)

MOMA said:


> *Well, well...* I have the M+ and X+ as a solid mixer board and transport configuration. And after some hustle in the beginning couple of years ago, it has worked flawlessly (using Reaper) . But now I'm sad to say the M+ seem to be dropping out. The record button is out, and my guess is that its not something you fix just like that. I'm using pallet gear and one of the buttons for record, but it still is a drag that a product breaks down after two years.
> 
> *MOMA*
> Stockholm, Sweden


I’d reach out to iCON about that and see what help they can offer - I don’t think 2 years is an acceptable “life” for this product.


----------



## Andrew-815 (Sep 24, 2022)

Hi all. Reading through these message I'm getting a feeling I may have wasted my money buying an Icon Platform M+. 
My chosen DAW is FL Studio and I am wanting to calibrate the faders in the Platform M+ to a CC, mainly for Modulation, Dynamics and over all volume of a particular Orchestral instrument. For the last 3 days and many attempted solutions I cant for the life of me set up User Define mode to the setting I have calibrated it at. I have set the channel 1 fader to CC1 (Modulation for Spitfire & FL Studio) and the 2nd channel fader to CC11 (Modulation for Spitfire & FL Studio) but for some reason these do not work at all. And the other faders just control a channel volume so that tells me a connection is there and it is somewhat working with FL Studio, but every custom setting I have made doesn't seem to work. 

within FL studio I have enabled the equipment in my MIDI setting and tried setting the options for this to 'General Controller' and 'Mackie controller Universal' and non of these options work. I've tried updating the software but for some reason it always shows as version 1.06 and wont change after a 'successful' update. And now I'm out of all ideas and thinking it just simply doesn't work. 

Does anyone else have any ideas on how I can get this to work for FL Studio?
Seen plenty of videos of it doing exactly what I need it to do in Logic Pro X but not for FL Studio. (as its not a popular DAW)


----------



## novaburst (Sep 24, 2022)

i think going to the icon webpage for more info, or FL web page.

I found this, it may help


----------



## Andrew-815 (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi Novaburst. Thank you for the reply!
I've followed that tutorial but every channel works as it should apart from the specific channels I have customised. So I set channel one fader as CC1 (Modulation) and the 2nd fader as CC11 (Dynamics)
I've added a clip to show what happens as I use the Platform M+ to check if I am missing anything. 

On the video clip I move Fader 3 first which moves the 3rd channel at the bottom (as it should) and then I move the 2nd Fader which should control the dynamics on the plug in thats open and it does not do this. and on the top left you can see a green icon flash up when I use the controller which signifies that FL Studio doesn't know what to do with this command (Orange shows a command that is understood) 
View attachment Trouble shoot issue.mp4

I have already tried updating the firmware and that doesn't work, and I've already sent the data to the platform M+ before this clip so I've already tried resetting etc. 

I feel like there is something small I'm missing or this simply doesn't work as I expected, but I feel like I've tried everything. But do you have any other ideas on what the issue could be? 

Thanks!


----------



## storyteller (Sep 25, 2022)

Andrew-815 said:


> Hi Novaburst. Thank you for the reply!
> I've followed that tutorial but every channel works as it should apart from the specific channels I have customised. So I set channel one fader as CC1 (Modulation) and the 2nd fader as CC11 (Dynamics)
> I've added a clip to show what happens as I use the Platform M+ to check if I am missing anything.
> 
> ...


I think you need to put it in midi mode. thats done at boot up of the device and pressing one of the buttons… don’t recall which one at the moment. It should tell you in the manual though.


----------



## Marsen (Sep 25, 2022)

Andrew-815 said:


> Hi Novaburst. Thank you for the reply!
> I've followed that tutorial but every channel works as it should apart from the specific channels I have customised. So I set channel one fader as CC1 (Modulation) and the 2nd fader as CC11 (Dynamics)
> I've added a clip to show what happens as I use the Platform M+ to check if I am missing anything.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have to put it in Midi Mode.
Afaik, you can not mix daw Remote functionality and Midi Cc, if I didn't misunderstood your video.
You can either load one, or the other.


----------



## Andrew-815 (Sep 25, 2022)

Hey, its not a problem not being able to remote the mixer and the Cc as the primary reason I bought this unit was to control the CC settings. So from what I understand, It is set to controlling the mixer and I need to set it into Midi mode. 

This might be a stupid question, but when you said "it's done at the boot up of the device", is this when you get the 4 options (Macki, Logic, pro tools or user defined)? As I currently have it set to user defined. Is this the same as MIDI mode? or is this a different setting?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Marsen (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm not at my rig right now. 
Could tell tomorrow. 
It's the red led's at start up from the upper knobs, you can push and select the right mode. It will be remembered next time, so only have to do it once.
But anyway, tomorrow I could check this.


----------



## Andrew-815 (Sep 25, 2022)

Thats no problem! I can wait till later. 
Ah right, when I turn the platform M+ on I have the option to select channel 1 to 4 (the lights next to the knobs)
1 - Mackie
2 - Logic Pro
3 - Pro Tools 
4 - User Defined Mode
I've only selected it to number 4 user defined mode, as this is the only option in the downloaded software that lets me customise the faders. I'm just unsure if this is the 'MIDI mode' you're talking about or if 'MIDI mode' is a separate setting. 

But no worries if you're not back on till tomorrow. I'll keep a hold of it for now and see how I get on!

Thanks again.


----------



## Marsen (Sep 25, 2022)

Yes, this should be Midi Mode.
Anyway, confirming tomorrow.


----------



## Marsen (Sep 26, 2022)

Power On platform M+.

Push Select Button Channel 6 and 7 to scroll back and forward between the modes (see picture)





Select Mode 4 (User Mode see picture) The Led of 4 is lit up.





Then, push select button Channel 8 to store the setup (see first picture)
You only have to do this once. The setup will be remembered the next time you power it on.

Now open your Platform M+ Software
Setup "MCP"+ "User Define" (see picture) and hit "connect".
Now, click on these faders like on the picture Ch1
On the second row you see Msg Type. Put it on CC.
Next field is message. Put it on the CC number you want.
Do this with all 8 faders and also the master fader.
If you are happy, save file (with your setup-name).
Last thing to do is to push the field "send Data".


----------



## Andrew-815 (Sep 27, 2022)

Hi Marsen. Thank you for the help with setting up User Define Mode! 
I had this already done while the issues persisted, but I finally figured out my issue!!

I'm not 100% sure of the explanation as to how it works, but in FL Studio the port number on the MIDI settings have to be the same as the port number in the setting on the VI. No idea the reasoning for this, but it made the custom CC commands work exactly as they should. I've attached a screen shot of what I mean just in case anyone happens to find their selves with the same issue as me. 

I appreciate the response @Marsen and Thanks @storyteller & @novaburst too!


----------



## Michelob (Nov 8, 2022)

Hello,

An old thread, but I post here to tell something that could help.

I recently bought a Plateform X+ to permanently get 8 MIDI CCs faders. I'm using Reaper with the Realearn addon, and I can tell it's fantastic (among things because it's adding MIDI feedback to Reaper). So easy to map physical devices to any Reaper parameter, with the choice to do that in some projects only, or globally in Reaper. Composing or music editing are different tasks with different workflows, so that's amazing. Or now I need the motorized feedback, and now it pisses me off. Just select.






ReaLearn - Home







www.helgoboss.org





Now the problem I met and its solution.

As usual when buying a new hardware, I tried to upgrade the Platform firmware, but for some reason it didn't work and crashed in the middle of the process.

As everything seemed to be ok, I launched my test phase but I lost a lot of time because couldn't use the motorized faders anymore. I firstly gave the responsability to Realearn that I really didn't know at this point.

But in fact the solution was really easy : a simple factory reset did the trick.

Here's how to do that :



https://support.iconproaudio.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000520231-PLATFORM-SERIES-Platform-M-M-How-to-factory-reset-your-Platform-M



(here's the link to the Platform M, but same procedure for the X one)

And by the way, I sent a message to Icon 3 days ago, and I didn't receive any answer at this point.

Cheers,

Michel


----------



## Castor.Online (Dec 11, 2022)

Michelob said:


> Hello,
> 
> An old thread, but I post here to tell something that could help.
> 
> ...


I'm going to get my M+ next week, and I also want to use it mostly for CC automation. I'm going to do a hard reset first, like you did, and then the upgrade. I have some questions and I would love to be oriented (so I'll not have my head broken like happened with the BCF2000 on Windows 10 and its lack of compatibility with the USB cable). I'm using Cubase 12 on Windows 10 by the way.

-Is there any incompatibilities with Windows 10? And if so, how you solved them.
-If I'll use the "user defined" mode, then in Cubase is not going to be Mackie Control, or still I should use that in the MIDI Remote menu?
-Does the faders are motorized while reading the automation?

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 12, 2022)

I don't think you should have any issues, I have some old Qcons that work with CB 12 under that Mackie protocol and also combined with midi remote. W 10

If you understand midi remote you can assign anything to anything if you want to do it that way


----------



## Michelob (Dec 12, 2022)

Castor.Online said:


> I'm going to get my M+ next week, and I also want to use it mostly for CC automation. I'm going to do a hard reset first, like you did, and then the upgrade. I have some questions and I would love to be oriented (so I'll not have my head broken like happened with the BCF2000 on Windows 10 and its lack of compatibility with the USB cable). I'm using Cubase 12 on Windows 10 by the way.
> 
> -Is there any incompatibilities with Windows 10? And if so, how you solved them.
> -If I'll use the "user defined" mode, then in Cubase is not going to be Mackie Control, or still I should use that in the MIDI Remote menu?
> ...


Hi,

- AFAIK, no compatibility issues with W10
- unfortunatly, I don't use it with Cubase so I couldn't help.
- Feedback is the key feature why I'm so glad using Reaper + Realearn. This is really changing my workflow, as it's now possible to jump on a fader in the middle of nowhere and change interpretation (and so on) at the fly. Game chager here. Hope it will be possible to you in Cubase.

Michel


----------



## Castor.Online (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you so much for the answers. I'm not sure about how to use MIDI Remote, but I'll try to dig about it and try to understand it. Thanks again.


----------



## Castor.Online (Dec 21, 2022)

Okay, I finally got my iCON Platform M+ and I'm not sure if it's broken... I'll try to explain, so this will be a more or less long post, but I want to attempt to be clear about my problem and what I have done to solve it.
Fader 1 acts weird and seems like there is also some kind of troubles with Fader 2, since when opening new session in Cubase all faders move to their positions, excepts 1 which goes to the top and 2 which stays at the bottom. Fader 1 in the session doesn't communicate with DAW; Fader 2 yes it does, sends data but is not receiving. All other Faders sends and receive, and if I write some kind of automation all the other faders move. Another problem I have is I can't update firmware, when I attempt to do it I can't advance from the "Enter" stage, so I can't go further to Activate and install the firmware, although the lights of the device turn on (all of them). In my device manager I can see the iCON is there saying "Platform M+ V2.17", which makes me think that perhaps already have the last version of the driver. I did factory reset, as pointed by Michelob, but seems like didn't help.

Later, I transported the iCON M+ to a laptop, installed there the iMAP and attempted the firmware update. Surprisingly I was able to do it... but strangely my only two options were the same version (2.17) or a downgrade. I reinstalled the same version from the laptop (which has Windows 10), but I still had the same troubles. I downgrade, and troubles still there. I wanted to return to the version I had, now I have available version 2.19 and I was like "wuth!?", so okay... I installed firmware 2.19. Version installed without problems, but didn't solve the issues with the faders. I returned to my PC, went to "Device Manager", deleted all previous driver installations I had regarding the iCON M+ (plus another I didn't use anymore), connected the device and turned on. I can see now the current version which is 2.19. Problem with the faders is still there.

I also played along with calibrating the speed and sensitivity with the faders, but didn't help.
I monitored the communication of the device with my PC using Midi-OX. All buttons, knobs and faders communicate with the exception of Fader 1, this one only detects the touch, but not the movement of the fader. I'm frustrated...

Besides that, here is my opinion in case someone might be interested.

Good

- I like the faders sensitivity, they are soft, large and not so noisy.
- I heard people complaining about the buttons, but I liked them. I can't say anything negative about the touch.
- The device looks nice.
- Customization of the device through the iMAP application is fair enough easy.
- Personally I like the device is made of metal and not plastic.
- At least in Cubase, communication seems pretty okay, and the buttons do what they are supposed to do with the exception of the "mixer" button. This last thing seems you can fix through the "User Define" mode in the iMap application.

Bad

- The gap between one fader and another is more or less large, but if you don't plan to control more than 3 faders at once then you will not notice.
- I don't like the knobs, they are kind of "hard" to move. I'm sure there is another word that fits better, but my English skills are not that high.
- There are many things that you need to dig on the internet because is not explained in the manual, like for example the calibration of the faders or the factory reset.
- In some official videos in youtube, regarding the calibration or other features, people who has problems are not given a solution, instead often they are told to "submit a ticket". By reading the comments I notice that many of this people never received a solution or a reply from them.


I would like to keep this device since I feel it can be very useful for what I want, but seems to me that I'm not able to use it properly because the problem with the faders which I explained at the beginning. If someone has suggestions, advices or a solution I will be very grateful if you can share it. I'm not sure if I should return it now, or keep trying so maybe is not a hardware but a software issue.

My equip is:
OS: Windows 10
DAW: Cubase 12
RAM: 96GB


----------



## cqd (Dec 25, 2022)

Which fader 1 are you talking about?..the one nearest the play button or the one on the other side?..the one near the buttons doesn't work on mine either, but I still have the 8..I thought it worked on cubase though..
There's a few different modes you can set up in imap, are you sure you're in the right one?..
There's a cubase specific one and a midi only one..
I'm actually having grief with mine at the moment too..I got a second platform x, so that's an m and 2x x..but pro tools isn't seeing the second platform x..
Has my head wrecked..


----------



## Castor.Online (Dec 25, 2022)

cqd said:


> Which fader 1 are you talking about?..the one nearest the play button or the one on the other side?..the one near the buttons doesn't work on mine either, but I still have the 8..I thought it worked on cubase though..
> There's a few different modes you can set up in imap, are you sure you're in the right one?..
> There's a cubase specific one and a midi only one..
> I'm actually having grief with mine at the moment too..I got a second platform x, so that's an m and 2x x..but pro tools isn't seeing the second platform x..
> Has my head wrecked..


Is the first from left to right. While using MIDI-Ox I notice the pitch doesn't send, although it detects the touch. When I attempt to do calibrate faders they are not moving and this first faders sounds like is stuck or something. I contacted iCON support and they basically told me to replace it...


----------



## LTS (Dec 25, 2022)

Hi. Since a few years I am using the ICON Platform X+ uniquely as fader unit for my huge Cubase 12 template (recording strings and brass in your DAW while playing "live" is simply amazing when moving those softly weighted faders... and the "emotional" control is guaranteed compared to cheaper and smaller control units like ICON I-CONTROLS and the, at least for me, completely unusable NANO. With those smaller units I had to lose time re-recording the same parts many more times before being satisfied. The run was too short and I was less precise moving through the different dynamic layers of the pro libs out there. Now it is another story). I guess I will soon purchase other 2 of them before they run out of stock (or my current one breaks), as they are simply great and in my home studio look cool too. I want to be sure to have that unit for some more years. Setup: all worked immediately fine


----------



## Castor.Online (Dec 25, 2022)

LTS said:


> Hi. Since a few years I am using the ICON Platform X+ uniquely as fader unit for my huge Cubase 12 template (recording strings and brass in your DAW while playing "live" is simply amazing when moving those softly weighted faders... and the "emotional" control is guaranteed compared to cheaper and smaller control units like ICON I-CONTROLS and the, at least for me, completely unusable NANO. With those smaller units I had to lose time re-recording the same parts many more times before being satisfied. The run was too short and I was less precise moving through the different dynamic layers of the pro libs out there. Now it is another story). I guess I will soon purchase other 2 of them before they run out of stock (or my current one breaks), as they are simply great and in my home studio look cool too. I want to be sure to have that unit for some more years. Setup: all worked immediately fine


I'm sure you are right! I had only one problem which I explained before, but aside of that I found it very useful and comfortable (at least the M+ because was the one I bought).


----------

